# Keat0n inbound



## Keat0n (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello,

Just wanted to drop by and say hello!

I have one question, where can I buy high quality melanotan II, that can be shipped to Singapore?

Cheers!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2013)

Keat0n, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for welcoming me friend!


----------



## Sherk (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome bro. The best way I can answer your question is to tell you to go check out the sponsor section, see who carries it and then pm them and ask if they ship to you. We have a selection of sponsors that carry it.


----------



## charley (Jul 7, 2013)

_*

welcome!!!
*_


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for welcoming me bro!
I looked at your dig, and looked at the price of MT2 on AMA labs, and researched a little bit about them, I will def order from them if they ship to Singapore!


----------



## Sherk (Jul 7, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> Thanks for welcoming me bro!
> I looked at your dig, and looked at the price of MT2 on AMA labs, and researched a little bit about them, I will def order from them if they ship to Singapore!



Get your post count up and we'll talk through pm


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 7, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> Thanks for welcoming me bro!
> I looked at your dig, and looked at the price of MT2 on AMA labs, and researched a little bit about them, I will def order from them if they ship to Singapore!





Sherk said:


> Get your post count up and we'll talk through pm



Ill PM you as soon as its possible


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 7, 2013)

You should be able to get this through AMA. They have some quality products and I'm sure you should be able to ship to you internationally also. I think you should be able to get your products no problem. I think it should be a good thing for you it's a great product I've used it before.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you so much guys!
AMA it will be, if they ship to Singapore!


----------



## Sherk (Jul 8, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> Thank you so much guys!
> AMA it will be, if they ship to Singapore!



Pm sent


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 8, 2013)

Keat0n said:


> Thanks for welcoming me bro!
> I looked at your dig, and looked at the price of MT2 on AMA labs, and researched a little bit about them, I will def order from them if they ship to Singapore!





Sherk said:


> Get your post count up and we'll talk through pm





Sherk said:


> Pm sent


I replied, I hope :3


----------



## Sherk (Jul 8, 2013)

I got it


----------



## stevekc73 (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard KeatOn!


----------



## brazey (Jul 8, 2013)

Welcome.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Did you place your order yet bro? Also what training and workout program are you currently using right now? And when it comes to your diet and nutrition how are you tracking your macros?


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Keat0n (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for welcoming me guys!



MuscleGauge1 said:


> Did you place your order yet bro? Also what training and workout program are you currently using right now? And when it comes to your diet and nutrition how are you tracking your macros?



I did not place an order yet, however, I will be doing that in August when I'm back from holidays.
If you want to know my training program, diet etc, shoot me a PM.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------

